

Ask HN: Kindle Dev Kit -  who do they choose as their devs? - tea-anemone

I signed up a while ago, received a standard message:<p>We have received your request to participate in the KDK beta program. Space is limited. We are evaluating your request and will respond to you soon.Thank you for your interest in the KDK beta program.<p>And - not a word, not a peep out of them ... I signed up in May. Wonder how other folks got to work with their KDK, and how it's going to work once their tablet is out? :)
======
Zev
I don't know. I signed up to see if I could get access to the KDK when it was
first announced (late January '10, I think). Never heard back from Amazon. As
a counterpoint, a friend of mine signed up when it was announced as well, and
was given access a few months later.

By now, I've not only completely lost interest, but, no longer have a Kindle
(gave mine to a family member who uses it more often than I ever did).

~~~
tea-anemone
Did your friend do anything else (beyond signup) - i.e., contact someone on
the Kindle team?

I must say, this does not endear KDK to me...Strange strategy.

------
achompas
Question for everyone: if the Kindle Color really does use Amazon's Appstore,
then any apps for the Color would be developed using Java, right?

I'm not very familiar with Android development, but the Kindle tablet
represents a humongous opportunity.

~~~
tea-anemone
I posted another question about this very issue.

